# My road to some road of strength...



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Hi all, recently joined the site after coming across it browsing online for PL related info.

A bit about me..

The past couple of years i have switched to training for strength rather than the traditional BB style and i much prefer it.

Started playing with a Rippetoe type workouts initially and began honing my technique on all the main barbell lifts, back end of last year did 12 weeks of StrongLifts and came out of the other side much stronger (but a little sick of squatting 3x a week with constant wright increments - but thats a minor point).

Since the back end of last year , played around with 3 day Wendler 5/3/1 type split, Bill Starr 5x5 and eventually settled back with a 4 day Wendler 5/3/1. I have decided i need some focus in my strength training and would like to give a Power Lifting meet a try next year sometime.

I am currently at my heaviest around 87kg, i would like to get back to around 80kg (or 83kg looking at PL weight categories). My lifts at present are by no means strong!

I have some goals in mind to achieve by the end of the year;

Squat - 160kg (2x BW)

Bench - 130kg (1.5xBW)

Deadlift - 160kg (2x BW)

OHP - 80kg (1xBW)

Once the goals above are complete i think i will be in a good position strength wise to start thinking about my first PL meet.

My current routine is as follows;

Monday : Squat & SLDL

Tuesday : Flat Bench & Incline

Wednesday: Off (or cardio)

Thursday : Deadlift

Friday : OHP & CGBP

Saturday : Off (or cardio)

Sunday : Off (or cardio)

Any input / comments / criticism welcome in my journal

I may aswell start with my sessions tonightweek, currently on my 2nd wave of 5/3/1. I am using the iOS app to track my workouts.

*Thursday 14th August 14*

*
**Wave 2, Week 1, Workout 3*Pull-ups

x5

x6

x5

Deadlift

warmup (3 sets @ 60kg)

5x75kg

5x87.5kg

15x100kg (164kg 1 rep max according to my calculator).

Assistance

Front squat

empty bar x 2 sets

10x50kg

10x55kg

10x62.5kg

Left it at that, feeling pretty tired / run down this week so kept it brief.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 18th August 14 *

Pressed for time on Friday so didn't make it to the gym. Did 2 workouts tonight.

Wave 2, week 1 , workout 4

Military Press:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (69kg 1rm)

Assistance

CGBP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wave 2, week 2, workout 1

Squat

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (poor show) 144 1rm

Assistance

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Similar weight and the same goal (first powerlifting meet) as myself, so i'll following this one mate.... all the best!


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

staffs_lad said:


> Similar weight and the same goal (first powerlifting meet) as myself, so i'll following this one mate.... all the best!


cheers, will keep my eye on your journal too


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

I like wendler routine, its a good one. Ill keep an eye on this as well.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Tuesday 19th August 14 *

Wave 2, week 2, workout 2

Bench Press:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - it's been a while since proper bench pressing , been having to make do with smith machine. Back to the Proper exercise as intended.

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Core

Back extensions with 5kg 3x12

Decline sit ups with 5kg 3x12

Front plank 3x30 seconds


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

nice work out, well done mate.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Good work mate, good to see you way from the towel rack and onto a real bench


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Thursday 21st August 14 *

Wave 2, week 2 , workout 3

Deadlift:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Some extra sets as whilst waiting for the power rack

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failed

Pleased with the Deadlifting

Assistance

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

Back extensions

1X15 with bodyweight

2x15 with 5kg


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

GetePem said:


> * Thursday 21st August 14 *
> 
> Wave 2, week 2 , workout 3
> 
> ...


Unlucky on the 145 DL mate! So tasty reps on the front squats too!


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

I think I got ahead of myself on the deads, 130 was fine then I decided to try and pip my old PB of 140, it was not happening though


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Saturday 23rd August 14 *

Wave 2, week 2, workout 4

Military Press:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (last rep was a 5 second grinder!)

Assistance

CGBP

[email protected]

[email protected]

No messing , 20 minute session.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 25th August 14 *

Weigh myself today - 88kg, need to be more strict to sticking to 2,200 kcal a day as I regularly exceed that. I am sure when I am more strict the BW will come down.

Cardio session - Bodyweight circuit

Burpees (no jump)

Chins

Squats

Pressups

First circuit 1min each exercise , then 45s, 30s,15s

Treadmill sprints

20s sprint

40s off

Repeat x 10

Worked up to a max speed of 16 on treadmill. Feeling the pain now


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Tuesday 26th August 14 *

Wave 2, week 3 , workout 1

Squat:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

More grip training needed !

[email protected]

Core

1x12 back extensions with 5kg

2x12 back extensions with 8kg

3x12 sit ups with 5kg

Front plank 45s x3


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Wednesday 27th August 14 *

Wave 2, week 3, workout 2

Bench Press:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide Pull-ups

[email protected]

Core

3 sets of ;

Sit up with twists x12

Side plank x 45s

Supermans x 12


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Thursday 28th August 14 *

Wave 2, week 3, workout 3

Warmup

2x12 back extensions with 8kg med ball

3x10 chins

Deadlift:

3x10 @ 60kg warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (happy with that)

Assistance

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Core

Back extension 3x12 with 8kg (déjà vu)

Sit ups 3x12 with 8kg

Front plank 3x45s


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Friday 29th August 14 *

Wave 2, week 3, workout 4

Warmup

Military Press:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Extra sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] ( last rep was a battle!!) *PB*

Brief session , in - out


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

tweaked my theoretical maxes, added 10kg to the squat and Deadlift. 5kg to bench and OHP.

*Squat*

Was 140kg, now 150kg (Training Max @ 90% = 135kg)

*Deadlift*

Was 140kg, now 150kg (Training Max @ 90% = 135kg)

*Bench*

Was 120kg, now 125kg (Training Max @ 90% = 90kg)

*OHP*

Was 65kg, now 70kg (Training Max @ 90% = 63kg)

Planning to skip week 4 deload and go straight to Wave 3 , week 1.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry for hijack, you said you did 12 weeks strong lifts, can you remember what your 1rm squat was before and after 12 weeks. Ive started training serious last 6 months after never training legs but they are still weak compared to lther compound lifts eg squat 115kg 1rm, bench 120kg 1rm, deadlift 180kg 1rm and ohp 80kg 1rm. I need to get 140kg atleast on the squat would you recommend stronglifts for me? Ive hit both bench and dead pb this week.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

A B said:


> Sorry for hijack, you said you did 12 weeks strong lifts, can you remember what your 1rm squat was before and after 12 weeks. Ive started training serious last 6 months after never training legs but they are still weak compared to lther compound lifts eg squat 115kg 1rm, bench 120kg 1rm, deadlift 180kg 1rm and ohp 80kg 1rm. I need to get 140kg atleast on the squat would you recommend stronglifts for me? Ive hit both bench and dead pb this week.


I started stronglifts on 65kg on the squat , however that wasnt my 1RM at the time as i was concentrating on technique so it provided a super low baseline to start from.I had technique issues i needed to iron out so stripped it back and started again, look up the Mark Rippetoe vids on YouTube for tips on technique (like this 



) Finished Stronglifts with 140Kg Squat.

Nice on hitting your bench and dead PB too, I thoroughly recommend Stronglifts, you will be squatting 3x a week (every session) so your squat will improve.


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

GetePem said:


> I started stronglifts on 65kg on the squat , however that wasnt my 1RM at the time as i was concentrating on technique so it provided a super low baseline to start from.I had technique issues i needed to iron out so stripped it back and started again, look up the Mark Rippetoe vids on YouTube for tips on technique (like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about starting it as I know I need to improve my squat I just can't imagine going back to the bar only and adding 5kg each session, surely it will feel like a waste of time and I'll be in and out in 20mins the first month. Do you think I could start at say 60kg squat, 60 bench, 60 dead, 30 row, 30 ohp or something similar


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

A B said:


> I'm thinking about starting it as I know I need to improve my squat I just can't imagine going back to the bar only and adding 5kg each session, surely it will feel like a waste of time and I'll be in and out in 20mins the first month. Do you think I could start at say 60kg squat, 60 bench, 60 dead, 30 row, 30 ohp or something similar


Yes given your current lifts that sounds like a sound plan yeah.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 1st September 14*

Wave 3, week 1, workout 1

5 mins x trainer to warmup

Squat:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

Work sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (143 1rm)

Assistance

SLDL

Warmup

[email protected]

Work sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (grip gone after this set)

Plate pinches (20kg)

2x15secs

Core

Back extension 3x12 with 8kg

Sit ups 3x12 with 8kg

Front plank 3x45s

* Tuesday 2nd September 14 *

Wave 3, week 1, workout 2

Bench Press:

Warmup

[email protected]

6x60kg

Work sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (127 1rm)

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pull-ups

[email protected]

20kg plate pinches

1min

33seconds

25seconds

Core

3 sets of ;

Sit up with twists x12

Side plank x 45s

Supermans x 12


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

A B said:


> I'm thinking about starting it as I know I need to improve my squat I just can't imagine going back to the bar only and adding 5kg each session, surely it will feel like a waste of time and I'll be in and out in 20mins the first month. Do you think I could start at say 60kg squat, 60 bench, 60 dead, 30 row, 30 ohp or something similar


I think it would be ok to do that. Think the empty bar is for newbies so they use the correct form.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice training mate


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> Nice training mate


Cheers 

* Thursday 4th September 14 *

Wave 3, week 1, workout 3

Warmup x trainer 5 mins plus 20 BW back extensions.

Deadlift:

Warmup

[email protected]

Work sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (166 1rm)

Assistance

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Saturday 6th September 14 *

Wave 3,week 1, workout 4

Military Press:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (75kg 1rm)

Extra sets

[email protected]

Assistance

Cgbp

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 8th September 14 *

Wave 3, week 2, workout 1

Weight = 87.9kg has creeped back up due to having a week off tracking calories last week. Should shift it this week back on 2,200 calories a day.

Warmup - stepper 3 mins

Squat:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Work sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (137 1rm) - need to control the eccentric. Have a tendency to drop to the bottom.

Assistance

SLDL

Warmup [email protected]

Work sets

[email protected]

Palms in chins with 10kg

X5

X5

X5


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Tuesday 9th September 14 *

Wave 3, week 2, workout 2

Bench Press:

Warmup with bar

Work sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (124 1rm)

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Thursday 11th September 14 *

Wave 3, week 2, workout 3

Deadlift:

Warmup [email protected]

Work sets

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (176 1rm)(no straps, first time using liquid chalk, had to alter grip after 5 reps from double overhand to alternate)

Extra sets

[email protected] (failed 4th rep)

[email protected] - tried and failed for a PB

Assistance

Wide grip pull-ups (instead of front squats)

[email protected]

2x5 with 10kg

Palm in Chins with 10kg

X5

X5

X5


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Saturday 13th September 14 *

Wave 3, week 2, workout 4

Military Press:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (expected/wanted more!)

Extra set

[email protected]

[email protected] (failed)

Weighted dips with 20kg

X10

X10

X10

30 tyre flips

Had a play around with gymnastics rings after speaking to an ex gymnast, interesting stuff


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Reading this I must be neglecting my bench, my max DL is 180kg and my bench only 90kg OHP being a womanly 60kg


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

UkWardy said:


> Reading this I must be neglecting my bench, my max DL is 180kg and my bench only 90kg OHP being a womanly 60kg


Yeah, my bench is my best lift, it gets the same focus as the rest on the 5/3/1. My other lifts are lagging


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Wednesday 17th September 14 *

Squats

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Not a good day in the office for squatting.

Bench

Warmup with 60kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Bad weeks training last week , only got in the gym once .... I am trialing condensing the 4 day wendler into 2 days - Day 1 : Bench & squat . Day 2 : Deadlift & OHP

* Monday 22nd September 14 *

Modified my theoretical maxes as follows

Squat - 150kg (no change)

Bench - 130kg (was 125kg)

OHP - 75kg (was 70kg)

Deadlift - 160kg (was 150kg)

Onto training ...

Squats

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Thursday 25th September 14 *

Wave 4, week 1, workout 3&4

Deadlift

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pull-ups with 15kg

X5

X2

X3

Dips with 15kg

X10

X10

X10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 29th September 14 *

Wave 4, week 2, workout 1& 2

Squat:

Warmup

100x3

107.5x3

122.5x3

Bench

Warmup

82.5x3

92.5x3

105x3

No incline as the power rack was in demand so give it up.

Dips with 20kg

X10

X10

X10


----------



## etucsummer (Sep 30, 2014)

GetePem said:


> Hi all, recently joined the site after coming across it browsing online for PL related info.
> 
> A bit about me..
> 
> ...


Just wow!! I wanted to follow your daily exercise routine but I only have a treadmill I selected from http://www.bestsellingreviews.com/Sport/Treadmill/ which Im really addicted to! 

SO Im planning to buy more equipments, can you suggest? thanks


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Saturday 4th October 14 *

Wave 4 , week 2, workout 3&4

Deadlift:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (happy with that)

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chins

3x5 with 10kg

Cutting down to 2 days from 4 isn't doing it for me so will be going back to 3 days next week.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 6th October 14 *

Wave 4, week 3, workout 1

Back to 3x a week from now on.

Squat:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted chins with 15kg

3x5

Tyre flips

X60 to finish


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Wednesday 8th October 14 *

Wave 4, week 3, workout 2

Bench Press:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted dips with 20kg

X8

X10

X10

Overall an average session.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Completed the Yorkshire 3 Peaks last sunday (10hrs 49mins) with no prior training/prep this time round which unintentionally meant i had last week off to recuperate, it was a toughie (have done it twice before too).

Training WC 20/10/14 will now be condensed into 3 days which will fit around my other commitments better than 4 days a week and will look like;

Monday - Squat & SLDL

Wednesday - Flat & incline bench

Friday - Deadlift & Chin variation Plus OHP & CGBP (Always thought it was overkill giving OHP its own separate day)

Assistance Maxes have been adjusted as follows

SLDL - Max = 120Kg , training = 108kg

Incline Bench - Max = 100Kg, training = 90kg

CBPB - Max = 100kg, training = 90kg

My main lift maxes will remain unchanged at

Squat - 150kg

Bench - 130kg

OHP - 75kg

Deadlift - 160kg

Training next week will resume at Wave 4, Week 3


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Tuesday 21st October 14 *

Wave 4, week 3, workout 1

Squat:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

50 x tyre flips

3x12 with 8kg back extension

3x12 decline sit ups with 8kg


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Thursday 23rd October 14 *

Wave 4, week 3, workout 2

Bench Press:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips with 20kg

3x10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Friday 24th October 14 *

Wave 4, week 3, workout 3&4

Deadlift:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pull-ups

X10

X8

X4

X3

Cgbp

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 27th October 14 *

Wave 5, week 1, workout 1

Upped the maxes as follows

Squat - 155 (150)

Bench 135 (130)

OHP 80 (75)

Deadlift 165 (160)

Squat:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lift stretching to finish.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Thursday 30th October 14 *

Wave 5, week 1, workout 2

Bench Press:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips with 20kg

X10

X10

X7

X3

Cycle to gym, 5.4 miles round trip.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Saturday 1st November 14 *

Wave 5, week 1, workout 3&4

Deadlift:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - impressed, not sure where that came from, just felt 'right'

OHP

5&45g

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pull-ups

X10

X5

X5

CGBP

[email protected] (too light, to up my 1rm max in future)

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Monday 3rd November 14 *

Wave 5, week 2, workout 1

Squat:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Didn't push for more reps as had a ache in my lower back following my deadlift session so decided to leave it at that

Assistance

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Barbell shrugs (double overhand grip)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Static holds

10 secs with 140kg

10 seconds with 140kg (alternate grip)

2x10 seconds with 160kg


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

keep it going mate. i cant believe i forgot about it.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> keep it going mate. i cant believe i forgot about it.


Cheers jj

* Friday 7th November 14 *

Wave 5, week 2, workout 2

Bench Press:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips with 20kg

X10

X10

X10


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Saturday 8th November 14 *

Wave 5, week 2, workout 3&4

Deadlift:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

(Failed- have some kind of mental block here I can't seem to get over , my grip feels solid)

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

CGBP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wide grip pull-ups

X10 with bw

X4 with 10kg

X2 with 10kg

X5 with bw


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

* Tuesday 11th November 14 *

Wave 5, week 3, workout 1

Squat:

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (missed rep 3, lost it with too much bounce at the bottom)

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (switched to alternate grip at 5th rep)

[email protected]

[email protected] (grip failed)


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> * Tuesday 11th November 14 *
> 
> Wave 5, week 3, workout 1
> 
> ...


good squatting there amigo.

i fail my reps sometimes on squats on weights ive done before.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, yeah it's a mental game isn't it.

* Thursday 13th November 14 *

Wave 5, week 3, workout 2

Bench Press:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

Bwx10

3x10 with 20kg


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> Thanks, yeah it's a mental game isn't it.
> 
> * Thursday 13th November 14 *
> 
> ...


ive just started doing dips again. They are supposed to be really good. Ive been told to do dips right after benching.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah I enjoy them, the apparently help with lockout on the bench


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-11-14

Wave 5, week 3, workout 3&4

Deadlift

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (PB)

OHP

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Left it at that, was running short on time


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> 2014-11-14
> 
> Wave 5, week 3, workout 3&4
> 
> ...


is that the first time you repped 145k and done you done it 6 times?


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep weird eh, on the 8/11 I bailed on 145kg, I think I panicked last time when it came off the floor super slowly , was worried about compromising my back position. However this time I carried on, once I had the first rep the next couple actually felt easier.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-11-17

Wave 5, week 4 (deload) , workout 1

Squat

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Well that didn't really touch the sides

Assistance - SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chalked hands

2x5(partial) shrugs with 200kg

Apart from the shrugs it felt a bit like a wasted session. Next session (Wednesday) I will be switching to week 1 and continuing the push for more weight, this will continue until I properly stall then I will factor in a deload week.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-11-19

Wave 6, week 1 , workout 2

Bench

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

X10 bw

X10 bw

X10 with 20kg


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> 2014-11-17
> 
> Wave 5, week 4 (deload) , workout 1
> 
> ...


I know its boring doing a deload week. I make it up as i go along. I just go lighter. About 60-75 % of 1rm and go for more reps and still keep the assistance around the same.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah I am going to keep pushing on until I stall ..

2014-11-24

Wave 6, week 1, workout 3&4

Deadlift

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

OHP

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected](expected more - failed prescribed reps)

[email protected]

Pull-ups

X10

X3

Chins

X7

X3

CGBP

[email protected]

Will swap this out for another exercise in future.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-11-25

Wave 6, week 2, workout 1

Squat

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (expected more - failed prescribed reps)

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

--loaded 2 more 20s each side (220kg)

Static hold x 5 seconds with 220kg

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Was you supposed to do 3 reps at 135kg? Don't worry about it mate. We can't always hit targets.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah wanted 3 reps at 135kg .... After tonight's session I am starting to stall on ; bench, squat , OHP, it's only deadlift that is still rising.

2014-11-26

Wave 6, week 2, workout 2

Bench

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (didn't get prescribed reps)

Incline

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-11-28

Wave 6, week 2, workout 3&4

Deadlift

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (happy)

OHP

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (failed)

Wide grip chins

X5

X5

X5

X5

Dips

Warmup

3x12 with 20kg


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a big jump from 60 to 70 on the ohp. That's exactly what happened to me. I reset my work sheet to go up in smaller increments.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh yeah well done on the deadlifts.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheers JD 

2014-12-1

Wave 6, week 3, workout 1

Squat

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected] (missed the 3rd rep)

Didn't attempt 145kg

Knock 20kg off my 1RM max ad build it back up.

SLDL

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

5 second hold with 220kg

Next week should be deload across the board, will ignore that for the deadlifts and deload on the rest.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-11-03

Wave 6, week 3, workout 2

Bench

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] - wasn't the prettiest rep , took about 5 seconds too, grinder! 

Incline bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB rows

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-05

Wave 6 , week 3, workout 3&4

Deadlift

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] failed (not happy)

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] left wrist wasn't happy (failed)

Didn't bother with assistance , bad day at the office today ! 

Missing reps across the board on week 3, next week skip deload (as usual) and drop 1RM by -10% across all lifts


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-08

Wave 7, week 1, workout 1

De loaded by 10% across all 4 main lifts

Squat

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

Shrugs

[email protected]

Not the best session tonight , things felt heavier than they should.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> 2014-11-03
> 
> Wave 6, week 3, workout 2
> 
> ...


120k rep thats a good one


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> 2014-12-05
> 
> Wave 6 , week 3, workout 3&4
> 
> ...


have you thought about trying wrist wraps if you dont already


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheers,

Re wrist wraps no I haven't tried them , will have a look into them though. Do you use them?


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes only just got them though. I'll try anything if I it means I can lift more haha.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-11

Wave 7, week 1 , workout 2

Bench

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wasn't feeling tip top tonight, getting over a cold , pleased with the flat bench though

Assistance

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB row

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-12

Wave 7, week 1, workout 3

Splitting workout 3&4 back into separate days.

Also swapping some assistance lifts, bringing back the front squat.

Deadlift

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (173 1rm)

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted sit ups

3x15 with full rack

Back extensions

3x15 with 15kg

Brief session in my dinner break.... Back to work ..


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-14

Wave 7, week 1, workout 4

Switched to boring but big assistance

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (poor)

Assistance

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted sit ups

[email protected] full rack

Back extensions

3x15 with 15kg

Good session, the assistance on the OHP was tough !


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-15

Wave 7, week 2, workout 1

Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plank

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-16

Wave 7, week 2, workout 2

Bench

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Bench

[email protected]

Kroc rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-18

Wave 7, week 2 , workout 3

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] PB - went way above the prescribed but was training with my buddy and thought I would go for it. However felt my back rounding slightly. Overall Happy with it

Assistance deadlift

[email protected]

Front squat

[email protected]

Plank

[email protected] seconds


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Them kroc rows are a killer


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

GetePem said:


> 2014-12-18
> 
> Wave 7, week 2 , workout 3
> 
> ...


Well done on the PB mate


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-19

Wave 7 , week 2, workout 4

OHP

Warmup

Altered my grip , felt better

[email protected]

[email protected] -- should have been 55kg

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted abs [email protected]

Back extensions 3x15 with 15kg


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> Them kroc rows are a killer


Yeah they are a new addition - they certainly take it out of you


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2014-12-22

Wave 7, week 3, workout 1

Squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance

Paused squats

[email protected] 2 second pause

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plank

3x1 minute*


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 7, week 3, workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] happy

Assistance bench

[email protected]

Kroc rows

[email protected]

BB shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Weighted [email protected] full stack

Weighted back extensions 3x15 with 15kg


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

nice pressing there


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 7, week 3, workout 3&4 (condensed as short on time)

Deadlift

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 1 , workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Trained with a friend who trains a more BB split , after the BB bench did more exercises including db bench and flyes along with machines. Didn't log any of this , happy with the BB bench effort.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 1, workout 1

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance squat

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

In for this buddy!

Some good lifting going on!


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

RowRow said:


> In for this buddy!
> 
> Some good lifting going on!


Thanks 

Wave 8, week 1, workout 3

Deadlift

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance deadlift

[email protected]

Front squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lower back was a little tight today , I notice on my squat that I am losing tightness in my lower back when reaching ATG, coupled with a forward lean out of the bottom .. I put this down to flexibility and will also revisit my technique. The fail at 150kg yesterday is what I am putting down to the tightness.

Today's session was ok, still not sure about the front squat though.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 1, workout 4

OHP

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Wrist straps on

[email protected]

[email protected] - was pretty confident for this lift , I seem to be struggling with progression on the OHP.

Assistance OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (hands slightly wider)

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 2, workout 1

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on (no rest)

[email protected]

Assistance squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Went much heavier on the assistance tonight than I normally would do (50%) , figured that the assistance with reps is going to have a better carry over to the main heavy squat , even though wendler advises not to go balls to the wall on the assistance

SLDL

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 2, workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

KROC rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

Carried out some analysis on my top set of my main lifts with some interesting results , I used the calculation of (weight x reps x .0333 + weight) to work out the theoretical max over the course of my past couple of month of training.

This is something I have now added to my wendler spreahsheet as it was lacking the ability to track progress over time.

Figures are below the highlighted cells indicate the biggest theoretical max.

I also charted this up to give a visual representation

I now plan to update this at the end of every session which will serve to track & motivate.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 2, workout 3

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (186 1rm)

Assistance deadlift

[email protected]

Mini circuit

Pull ups

3x5

Chins

3x5

Alternate chins

3x5

Happy with tonight's session, replace the front squat with pullups / chins.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 2, workout 4

OHP

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] happy

Assistance

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Rope tricep extensions

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 3, workout 1

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on

[email protected]

Assistance squat

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

Squatting with a belt changes things slightly - had a little wobble on 2nd rep, will need to get used to the belt.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 3, workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (1rm 128kg)

Assistance bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Kroc rows

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 8, week 3, workout 3

Deadlift

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on

[email protected] , very happy with that (1rm = 191)

Assistance deadlift (overhand grip)

[email protected]

Planning to do pull ups , gave them a miss

Altering the 531 spreadsheet has worked wonders helping me track and beat my previous rep maxes. The recent belt addidtion has played a part too.


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

well done mate. nice to see your figures going up. i just got a belt as well. it keeps digging in me.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheers , what belt did you go for ? I have the RDX one , seems to do the job.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=380480531036&alt=web

Tonight's training ....

Wave 9, week 1, workout 1

(Skipped week 4 deload as usual)

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on

[email protected] (151 1rm)

No issues with belt

Assistance squat

[email protected]

Hard!

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

Going to be switching back to 3 days a week so combining deadlift and OHP day


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 9, week 1, workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

BB rows

[email protected] each side.

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 9, week 1, workout 3&4

Deadlift

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance deadlift

[email protected]

OHP

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] disappointed - OHP seems to be going no where fast.

Dips

[email protected]

2x15 with 20kg


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

My OHP is very temperamental too if it helps!


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

RowRow said:


> My OHP is very temperamental too if it helps!


Frustrating isn't it , any tips?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

GetePem said:


> Frustrating isn't it , any tips?


The best thing I've found is to be really rigorous with warm ups on OHP but be minimal with reps on the warm up sets


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

RowRow said:


> The best thing I've found is to be really rigorous with warm ups on OHP but be minimal with reps on the warm up sets


Thanks, any extra assistance exercises ?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

GetePem said:


> Thanks, any extra assistance exercises ?


Erm the things I found that help most with OHP are a strong lower back, strong rear delts and strong tris.

In terms of an actual exercise I could pinpoint and say "yes that helped" would be standing one arm dumbbell presses


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Cheers for the ideas , like the idea of one arm DB presses.

Wave 9, week 2, workout 1

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on

[email protected] happy

Assistance squat

[email protected]

[email protected]

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected] (rubber db , not a fan)

[email protected]

Plank 3x1 minute


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2015-01-28

Wave 9, week 2, workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] happy

Assistance bench

[email protected]

Db rows

[email protected]

Cage shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Core

3xrack weighted sit up machine

3x15 back extensions with 15kg


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2015-01-29

4.46 mile steady state run (in the snow) done in 49min.

Haven't done any cardio for a while !


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 9, week 2 workout 1

1.5 weeks off (equates to 4 sessions missed : Friday, Monday , Wednesday, Friday ) , last workout was on 2015-01-28. Reset to wave 9,week 2

Squat

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected] (struggle)

Belt on

[email protected]

Assistance 5x10

[email protected] feeling the strain in my lower back, feels weaker.

Cut it short at 3 sets.

SLDL

[email protected]

[email protected]

Plank

3x1 minute.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 9, week 2, workout 2

2.5 miles cycle to gym

Bench

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Db rows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

2.5 mile cycle home from gym


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 9, week 2, workout 3&4

Busy gym, so did dips first.

Dips

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Deadlift

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

hello. ive still been traing just not had much time to update my logs. ive stopped 531 for a while but i will go back to it. im doing a routine called wild 20. you start off at about 50% of your 1rpm and do sets of 5 5 5 10 10 10 20 and if you hit 20 you up the weight 2.5 kg next time. you do one main compound then the usual assistance stuff and ive upped my training from 3 days to 4 days. i thought this might help me gain some more mass as i need it haha.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

-


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> hello. ive still been traing just not had much time to update my logs. ive stopped 531 for a while but i will go back to it. im doing a routine called wild 20. you start off at about 50% of your 1rpm and do sets of 5 5 5 10 10 10 20 and if you hit 20 you up the weight 2.5 kg next time. you do one main compound then the usual assistance stuff and ive upped my training from 3 days to 4 days. i thought this might help me gain some more mass as i need it haha.


That sounds like it could be brutal ! Hows your diet ?

2015-02-15

Cardio day

Warm-up

20 burpees

Steady state run with intervals last interval saw my heart rate hit 194 allegedly


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2015-02-16

Wave 9, week 3, workout 1

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Switching assistance to bodyweight focus

Assistance Bodyweight squats - target 100

One legged squats x20 (10 each side)

X30

X30

X20

Chins - target 35

Hands 90 degree to body

X10

X10

X5

X5

X5

Plank

3x1 minute


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 9, week 3, workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Assistance push ups - target 120

Star press ups

X10

X10

X10

Incline press ups (feet on 2ft ledge)

X10

X10

X10

Regular press ups

X20

X20

X20

15 minute steady state run.


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 9, week 3, workout 3&4

Pullups wide grip - target 40

X5

X10

X5

X5

X5

X4

X4

X2

Deadlift

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected] shocker !

Left it there , not a good deadlift day.

OHP

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips - target 80

X30 bw

X20 bw

3X10 with 20kg


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 10, week 1 workout 1

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 10, week 1 workout 2

Bench

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline db flyes

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Chins (hands parallel to body )

X10

X5

X5

X5

Db shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 10, week 1, workout 3&4

Deadlift

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated db press

[email protected]

[email protected]

Cage shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

Lat pulldown

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Tweaked my routine

Training routine *March 2015

Notes: Continue Wendler for the main lifts (3 days). Put in more assistance work in on the 3 training days.

Monday (Squat)

Squat 5/3/1

Assistance (4 sets)

Leg press

Standing shoulder press (machine)

Curls

Notes: added in extra shoulder work here to bring OHP up.

Wednesday (Bench)

Flat barbell bench 5/3/1

Assistance (4 sets)

Incline DB press

DB flyes

Dips

Friday (Deadlift & OHP)

Deadlift 5/3/1

OHP 5/3/1

Assistance (4 sets)

Pullups

DB seated shoulder press

BB/DB Shrugs


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2015-03-02

Wave 10, week 2, workout 1

Squat

Warm-up

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on

[email protected]

Leg press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ez curls

[email protected]

Enjoyed the extra assistance work


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

2015-03-04

Wave 10, week 2, workout 2

Bench

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Incline DB bench

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

DB flyes

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Dips

[email protected]


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

its good doing different assistance work and switching it up a bit


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah agreed 

Wave 10, week 2, workout 3&4

Deadlift

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

Belt on

[email protected]

[email protected] equal pb

[email protected] pb !!

OHP

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Seated shoulder press

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Done in a circuit with

Cage shrugs

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Wave 10, week 3, workout 1

Squat

Warmup

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Standing shoulder press (slight forward lean)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

No leg press

BB curl

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

10 minute steady state run finished with Sprint (hardly worth mentioning )


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Hows the training going mate?


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

jjdlennon said:


> Hows the training going mate?


Still training, just haven't been updating my log. How about you ??


----------



## jjdlennon (Sep 17, 2013)

Same here mate. I hurt my shoulder a while and started the 531 again with more assistance. So I do my main 531 lift then do six more exercises with db's and cables.


----------

